
Lobste.rs: Mitigating Content Marketing - kody
https://lobste.rs/s/utbyws/mitigating_content_marketing
======
mtmail
> the spammers are both [...] and [...]; they faked a conversation with
> themselves to look legit.

I see that sometimes on Show HN posts. New account whose submission gets
praised within 5 minutes by other new accounts. The worst so far was 6 users
who asked detailed questions. Something didn't look right, one answer was long
and posted within one minute (so prepared). Quick check on LinkedIn and the
names matched employees (and one investor), the whole conversations were
faked. The proper handling is HN contacting the moderators (link in footer)
who can check/comment/ban.

